# We have a winner for a 15 lb goose



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

Congratulations to Trevor. We reweighed the goose after waiting another 5 days and it lost 1 1/2 oz. When we add this amount to the amount it lost the first 5 days we get 15.02 oz. or very close to that. 
Because my opinion is the one that counts, I declare Trevor the first hunter in 1 1/2 years to send us a goose that weighed at least 15 lbs. A few facts on the goose is that it had a wingspan of 72" and it measured 39 1/2" from tip of the bill to the tip of the tail. Nothing unusually big about those measurements. Upon inspection of the entrails, the intestines were jelled together with fat. Obviously a very old goose or one that had been on a special diet. He had nothing in crop or in the stomach tract. 
Because all of our Dropzones are made up upon receiving an order, I have put in the order to make the Dropzones and they will be sent out to Trevor as soon as they are done. Paul

Here are a couple of pictures of the goose.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

This is from nodak? Nice!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

USAlx50 said:


> This is from nodak? Nice!


I think it was taken in SoDak. Nicely done and congrats.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

That is a true 15 pounder, no food in the somach or the crop.

Nice work :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

That is a big bird. Are you going to run the contest again Paul? Or was it a one time deal? I keep hearing of the mythical 20 lbers they have down here in Rochester, MN.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

PJ said:


> That is a big bird. Are you going to run the contest again Paul? Or was it a one time deal? I keep hearing of the mythical 20 lbers they have down here in Rochester, MN.


PJ~

shot many birds around Rochester,never seen or herd of a 20lb'er taken,usually 10-13lb'ers later in the season.

20+ stories come from the west coast where I'm sure "honker guide" has seen some monsters over the years.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Congratulations to Trevor. I shot a goose in Missouri over the weekend that had a ton of fat on him. Should have weighed him, he was a heavy hog.

Sean


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

15 lbs is huge! I doubt ive seen one approaching that killed and I have probably seen over 20 geese shot!


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

USA; I have seen over 10,000 geese shot over my decoys and the biggest was in the low 14 lb range. That is why I did the contest. I am still debating on whether to do the contest again. Paul


----------



## thebigpunn (Jan 15, 2008)

good grief! glad that didnt land on your head!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Honker Guide said:


> USA; I have seen over 10,000 geese shot over my decoys and the biggest was in the low 14 lb range. That is why I did the contest. I am still debating on whether to do the contest again. Paul


I say do the contest again but raise it back up to 16 pounds. :beer:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

J.D. said:


> Honker Guide said:
> 
> 
> > USA; I have seen over 10,000 geese shot over my decoys and the biggest was in the low 14 lb range. That is why I did the contest. I am still debating on whether to do the contest again. Paul
> ...


I second that. A real contest for a true Giant canada, 16 lbs. Almost as much a myth as a perfect game of golf. It will never happen.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Honker Guide said:


> USA; I have seen over 10,000 geese shot over my decoys and the biggest was in the low 14 lb range. That is why I did the contest. I am still debating on whether to do the contest again. Paul


It sure got you a lot of publicity.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks like that thing got shot by 10 guys.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> 15 lbs is huge! I doubt ive seen one approaching that killed and I have probably seen over 20 geese shot!


LIAR!!! Your sig stats say 4 geese. Stop stretching the truth!


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

ndwaterfowler said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > 15 lbs is huge! I doubt ive seen one approaching that killed and I have probably seen over 20 geese shot!
> ...


He means 4 geese so far THIS YEAR! 20 birds over a 6 year period! Unless hes really skilled and shot them over a 4 year period.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

If my memory serves me I shot a goose last year in January (Mizzu goes to the end of January) that weighed just shy of 15 lbs. If you do that again Paul I will defanetly have to keep track of the geese I shoot. It is kind a fun to do more than just shoot a bird. I would say do it again.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

nowski10 said:


> ndwaterfowler said:
> 
> 
> > USAlx50 said:
> ...


5 years actually.

Seriously though, it was a cool contest and made it easy for us to call out a lot of BS'ers. Thanks for the entertainment over the last couple years.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

About 7 or 8 years ago my dad shot a canada that weighed 21 pounds by enderlin and that is no bul****.


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

cgreeny said:


> J.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Honker Guide said:
> ...


For what its worth, the folks at Laq La Parle (sp?) here in MN measure and weight each bird shot off the refuge. I spoke to the gentleman who did the majority of the measurements and asked him what the heaviest bird they had on record was. His answer was 16.2 lbs. That was out of some 10,000 recorded entries.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

That SOB has quite a wing span on it!! Nice bird :beer:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

QUACK,

Years ago I hunted Lac Qui Parle heavely,back in the late 70's local sports shops in Montivideo had "The Big Goose" contests every fall,lots of 10-to 12lb'ers,I nailed it one year with a 14.8lb'er,got a free mount outof the deal,had a 72" wing span.

On a side note one place in town "Doc' Sport Shop" had his own contest,Doc was an avid goose hunter and also a local vetinarian,and dead set against steel shot,he had many stories about what the sky busters were doing to the geese around the refuge coming off shooting buckshot,his contest consisted of not only the bigest bird but also he was collecting gizzards,he collected over 500 one year and did a study and presented his findings to the USFW service,not that it did any good.

Outof 500 gizzards he collected (5) had lead pellets 

This is a refuge that would hold over 150k geese during peak migration.Amazing stats huh?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

goose killer said:


> About 7 or 8 years ago my dad shot a canada that weighed 21 pounds by enderlin and that is no bul****.


i call BS!!!


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I second that.......

Sean


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

:bs:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

21 pounds? what did you weigh it on? an ertil farm toys grain elevator scale?

i bet you'll say a digital fishing scale or berkely scale...if thats the case it was probably right around 13 lbs. these scales are horribly inaccurate.


----------



## nebgoose_killer (Dec 12, 2008)

the first bird i shot this season was 14.7 lbs.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> Looks like that thing got shot by 10 guys.


10 shells at 1.34 oz per shot = 17.5 oz so that was a 14 Lb goose! :lol:


----------

